# Roof or Trunk Rack?



## ztkt (Oct 22, 2013)

First off I am new here as of today!
I love hobbies and always jump on a forum if they have one!

My first road bike, with the help of a more experienced friend, is a Specialized Allez Elite 2013. On sale for only $20 more than the 2014 Sport. I went ahead and took a step back in the year, but a step forward in components. Purchased her from Rock N' Road here in SoCal. 

My current "dilemma" is what style rack do I go with?
Every person at my LBS run roof racks and that seems to be what most enthusiasts prefer. It looks like roof racks will keep the bike more secure, but trunk racks are ridiculously cheaper.

I drive a 1998 Toyota Avalon and therefore have no mount/roof rack system. Nor do I have a trailer hitch. As is, trunk rack is my only viable option. With some research I see that I will have to have mounts/bars installed on my car prior to getting a bike rack. Upwards of $300+.

Are trunk racks reliable enough to hang a ~$1000 bike on?
or 
Should I invest in the mounts/bars to make a roof rack capable?

Any advice/suggestions would be wonderful!

I've already learned a lot from the little bit of browsing I've done here at Beginners Corner.

Thanks!

Nathan


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

I went through this same dilemma this year as well. Here are my thoughts:

1. Trunk Mount Rack - This is the cheapest option. However, some systems can cause damage to your trunk with the weight of the bike. Getting into your trunk with the rack is inconvenient and it's not particularly secure from theft.

2. Trailer hitch mounted rack - Typically, slightly less expensive than a roof mounted system. It's easier to lift the bike into place compared to a roof mounted system especially if you have a heavy mountain bike (not really a problem with road bikes). You will likely need to secure the front wheel so it doesn't flop around. It's more prone to damage from people parking behind you when the bike is mounted. It might visibly be worse for you when you park. It's a bit harder to put things in the trunk when you have the bikes mounted. 

3. Roof mounted bike rack - Typically the most expensive of the bunch depending on which specific model you get. There are fork mounted ones and frame mounted systems. Fork mounted ones you'll need to remove the front wheel and store it in your trunk. Some say fork mounted systems are more secure, I'm not sure on this one. With the bikes mounted to your roof, you'll need to be careful of clearances in parking garages. There is usually more wind noise and resistance from roof mounted systems. You can get a wind deflector to minimize this issue. For shorter people, mounting the bikes on the roof may be a bit of an issue, especially with the frame mounted system.

So in the end, there are compromises for all the systems available, you just need to choose one that suits your needs and budget. I have a roof mounted system because I didn't want to damage my trunk and didn't want to drill holes to mount a trailer hitch.

One thing to note is, I thought I was going to use the rack much more, but once I started riding, I became amazed at the amount of distance I can cover. I ended up not really needing to use it. Maybe you should just start riding first and see if you really need a bike rack.


----------



## ztkt (Oct 22, 2013)

Red90 said:


> One thing to note is, I thought I was going to use the rack much more, but once I started riding, I became amazed at the amount of distance I can cover. I ended up not really needing to use it. Maybe you should just start riding first and see if you really need a bike rack.


First thank you for all the info! I've gone through many of the pros and cons and narrowed it down to trunk vs. roof, but wanted some more sound advice between roof and trunk racks from those with more personal experience as compared to rando reviews online. 

This last thing you mention I've thought about a bit, but I live in a rather busy area and [as of now] plan most of my rides to take place on paved trails and better designated bike routes. Track records for "close calls" with vehicle traffic among my friends is too much for me to want to risk.


----------



## StarTrekBiker (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm pretty new here too. Welcome. 

I've been using a trunk rack. Haven't had any issues with it damaging my car. The contact points on my rack have thick padding on them. Plus, I'm not that tall, so a roof rack would be PITA. And I don't have to worry about any 'clearance' issues like low bridges or parking garages. As Red90 mentioned, it's really hard to open your trunk when it's mounted. Pretty easy to remove though once you know how. I usually take it off when get to my destination, and throw it into the back seat so someone doesn't steal it.


----------



## ztkt (Oct 22, 2013)

StarTrekBiker said:


> I'm pretty new here too. Welcome.
> 
> I've been using a trunk rack. Haven't had any issues with it damaging my car. The contact points on my rack have thick padding on them. Plus, I'm not that tall, so a roof rack would be PITA. And I don't have to worry about any 'clearance' issues like low bridges or parking garages. As Red90 mentioned, it's really hard to open your trunk when it's mounted. Pretty easy to remove though once you know how. I usually take it off when get to my destination, and throw it into the back seat so someone doesn't steal it.


Thank you for your input! 
What kind of trunk rack are you using?
I've also heard it's smart to buy a "security cable" to prevent the bike from bouncing on the rack. Do you use one of these or deem it as something that would be beneficial? 

Odds aren't _too_ high, but I also fear being rear ended with my bike on back.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Every single time that I drive into my office garage, I get a momentary panic attack because I'm not 100.00% percent sure that I don't have bikes on top. I did that once with my hybrid on my roof, years ago, we decided to stop at the movies on the way back from a really fun day outside... what were we doing all day and how did we get to this movie theater? Crunch. I needed a new seat.

I have a trunk rack with a tray which holds the bike. The only other points of contact are with the tires. (1UP USA hitch). The rack tilts away when I need to open the hatch on my compact suv. You know what I also like about hitch racks? They don't hang around on my car when I don't need it. A few seconds, a wrench and it's off, no trays, farings etc. Just like the other poster said, you may find that you only need it on occasion, and you may not want it on the car year round.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

StarTrekBiker said:


> I'm pretty new here too. Welcome.
> 
> I've been using a trunk rack. Haven't had any issues with it damaging my car. The contact points on my rack have thick padding on them. Plus, I'm not that tall, so a roof rack would be PITA. And I don't have to worry about any 'clearance' issues like low bridges or parking garages. As Red90 mentioned, it's really hard to open your trunk when it's mounted. Pretty easy to remove though once you know how. I usually take it off when get to my destination, and throw it into the back seat so someone doesn't steal it.


Just be careful of the areas where the padding attaches to the trunk. If you leave the rack on a lot, dirt and grit build up on these areas The vibration of the car movement may rub the paint and cause a bit of damage. If you just put it on when you need to ride, it probably won't be an issue.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Any rack with contact points on painted surfaces will eventually damage that surface, I gave up on trunk racks years ago because I care about my car and in the long run the trunk rack will be more expensive than a hitch or roof mounted rack. 

Currently I have a roof rack mounted to the factory roof rails on my car. The negatives of this are the wind noise, gas mileage impact when multiple bikes mounted, clearance in garages, and despite the fact that I am 6'6" I still find myself on tip toes stretching especially when I have a third bike mounted in center. 

My next rack will be a hitch mount. I like the idea of the 1up usa in that you can get one made for 1 bike then attach another bike tray and another on to that for up to 3. I think Thule has a double that you can add another double to. I have concerns about accessibility to my hatch but some racks tilt down or swing out of the way. Ultimately I think this is going to be the best way to go in the end.

If you consider a hitch rack, hitches are generally pretty cheap but of course your car is about the most expensive one around: https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-1998_Toyota_Avalon.htm


----------



## StarTrekBiker (Oct 16, 2013)

ztkt said:


> Thank you for your input!
> What kind of trunk rack are you using?
> I've also heard it's smart to buy a "security cable" to prevent the bike from bouncing on the rack. Do you use one of these or deem it as something that would be beneficial?


I have a Hollywood bike rack model F1B. Not very fancy, but the price is right, and gets the job done. I can tell you that it fits on a Mazda 6 and a Toyota Corolla.
Trunk racks, F1B Original trunk racks, trunk bike racks, bicycle carriers - Hollywood Racks

If you look at the picture, it contacts the trunk both on top and rear. These contacts are made of soft foam padding. It is secured by 4 straps, 2 that hook on to the most forward edge of the trunk (by the rear windshield), and 2 that hook under the edge that opens (by the rear bumper). I don't leave it attached to the trunk at all when I'm not using it. It's so easy to remove/install, and folds into a fairly flat position for storage. I don't have a "security cable", but I haven't gone on any trips with my bike where I have to leave it attached to the rack unattended for any length of time. When I get to where I will be riding, I fold up the rack, and throw it into the trunk or back seat. It comes with a very long strap which you basically wrap around your bike to keep it secured to the rack.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

StarTrekBiker said:


> I have a Hollywood bike rack model F1B. Not very fancy, but the price is right, and gets the job done. I can tell you that it fits on a Mazda 6 and a Toyota Corolla.


Just for reference: I've got a 2005 Mazda 6 and with the rear seat back rests flipped down, my 55 cm bike fits easily into the rear with both wheels attached. Easiest way to load it is rear wheel first, then rotate the handlebar over the trunk lip as you push the bike in. If the rear seat back rests flip down on your car, worth a try anyway.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

If the seats fold down, you can probably fit the bike in the truck. The front wheels comes of in ten seconds and as long as you don;t need the rear seats up for passengers, just slide the bike inside. It's safe from theft and the elements


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

My short experience with roof mounted resulted in a 66% fail.

I normally use a tow hitch mounted rack, much easier to be aware of where your expensive bike is.


----------



## ztkt (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for contributing to my thread here. You have given me a lot to think about. 

I'm almost positive I can fit 1 maybe 2 bikes in my car given I have no passengers in the back seat and a cleared out trunk. BUT there may be times I travel with 2+ bikes.

Hearing the horror stories and anxiety induced from roof racks has lessened my desire for one. Although, where I live I almost never drive into parking garages, garages, or under overpasses where clearance would be an issue. 

Because my toyota avalon does not have mounts or bars [before we even get to the bike rack(s)] it does not seem to be in my budget anymore. That also goes the same, unfortunately, for a Hitch and Hitch rack.

Paint damage doesn't sound great either, but because it is a 98 and already a little beat up I don't think these cosmetic flaws will bother me in the long run. Granted I buy a new car I will invest in either a roof or hitch rack. For now, I've decided to go with a Thule Sport Rack I was able to find on clearance, Brand New, for $70 shipped. Holds 3 bikes and claims to have anti-sway to avoid knocking. [most trunk racks probably advertise this I presume] But in the end I found this was the quickest remedy with the highest value for my current set up and needs.

Again, I want to thank every single one of you for your input. The stories, experiences, and advice has better educated me for my initial and future purchases.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

inside car/van. fold back seat, remove wheels, whatever it takes. don't forget the weather: if it rains you might as well turn a firehose on your bike. at speed, bike is blasted by dirt, send, rocks, leaves, etc.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I did the dis-assembly thing for a year. First in a two door G37 sports coupe, and then inside a Ford CUV. What a pain in the arse this was! Both cars I've either damaged the interior with a ding here, a smudge there and then there's the shifting bike pieces at stoplights and turns... frame rub, folding out of the blanket and other similar voodoo...


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a mid-sized SUV and if i let the backseat down i can keep my bike in my car. If i could not i definitely go with a hitch rack even if i had to have a hitch installed. 

The trunk rack i had back in the day messed up my trunk and i was always paranoid when my bike was on it. The hitch racks are rock solid. 

This will ruin you and possibly your buddies day.....That split second when everybody in the car looked at each other and realized what just happened.


----------



## LOW2000 (Sep 23, 2013)

I also didn't have factory roof rack provisioning and wanted something a little more universal that I could easily move between cars which meant a roof system was out, as was a hitch system since none of my cars have hitches installed, nor do I have any plans to. That brought me to trunk mounts since my bike, even with front wheel removed is too large to put inside the car. I chose a trunk rack with platform as I didn't want the carbon tubes of my bike bouncing up and down on a bar, or being crushed to hold it securely in place.

This Thule 9003 Raceway Platform is sorta overkill, about 30-35 lbs I think, but not unmanageable. It is quite secure, both from a losing my bike on the freeway perspective and a casual theft perspective. The cables that secure the rack to the trunk lock, and the upper clamp that holds the top tube of the bike locks, though if anyone was inclined and had a little time, it could be bypassed. The weight of the bike is on the platform, and straps go over the rim to hold it in place then the top arm holds the top tube from the top to keep the bike from tipping over, don't overtighten it and you'll be fine.

Anyway, on to the photos...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ztkt said:


> Hearing the horror stories and anxiety induced from roof racks has lessened my desire for one.


Understandable. But keep in mind that for every person with a roof rack horror story and the accompanying horror photo, there must be about 100 others who used roof racks for many years with zero problems. But they've got no story to tell, so you don't hear from or about them.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

My view:
Trunk rack
My son is using a borrowed Saris trunk rack to drive to some race sim rides on the weekends. The rack is pretty straight forward to install remove but I can't see doing it every weekend. The rack doesn't add significant aero loads while driving the car, they are relatively cheap, but they are easy to steal. One of my wife's friends parked her car and rack, went on an 80 mile ride only to come back and find the rack gone.

Roof Rack
Needs the right type of car to work well, can be locked on the roof for security (smaller chance of theft while on a ride but they have been stolen regardless of the locks), you don't need to take them off, adds some aero loads while driving the car.

Hitch Rack
Makes the trunk rack easier, also you can add a lock to the thing and help with theft

Seasucker 
This is a newer option, I've been seeing these show up at races. Easier to install and remove vs. the straps, pricier, suction comes down to having a good surface to attach to and having the right car. You have to have faith in the tech.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

ISI 4X4 offroad rack, probably the best rack you can buy in Oz, fits my Fat, normal MTB and CX (any 2) without changing anything.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

tom93r1 said:


> My next rack will be a hitch mount. I like the idea of the 1up usa in that you can get one made for 1 bike then attach another bike tray and another on to that for up to 3.


The 1up is a nice rack. Probably the best there is. Although a little pricy. I ride with a guy who has one. His bike is loaded/unloaded in all of 5sec. No frame contact.

This is what I use. I like it because it folds out of the way, like the 1up, when not being used. I strap the stanchion to the front wheel rather than the frame. The bike is rock solid in it and loads/unloads pretty quick. There's also an extension for 2 additional bikes.
Modular 2 4 Bike Carrier Tire Cradle Bicycle Rack 1 1 4" 2" Hitches BC 7621 | eBay




> If you consider a hitch rack, hitches are generally pretty cheap but of course your car is about the most expensive one around: https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-1998_Toyota_Avalon.htm


Can be found cheaper and free shipping.
1998 Toyota Avalon Hitch | eBay
This one takes offers. Could probably get it for $110 with free shipping.
Curt Class 2 Trailer Hitch 12339 for ES 300 ES 330 Avalon Camry Solara | eBay


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

I have hitch mounted rack of a similar style to Ozzybmx. Works great as I can load the bike up on the rack faster than I can take off me helmet and gloves. I mount it to my wife's SUV in about 3 minutes with one bolt. I consider a roof rack, but don't really want one on the car when I am not carrying a bike. I mostly use if for my weekend mtn bike as most rides involved a short drive to the trail head and wasted time to install wheels or deal with straps is a pain. I like easy on and easy off and the ability to completely clean the car exterior for normal weekday use. Most road bike rides area from the house so I don't even use that rack for that. 

I did a long 2 week trip with my road bike this summer and chose to not use the rack. Reason was we had about a week of city to city travel and open parking lots and it was simply easier to remove the front wheel and put in the bike in the back of the SUV. The road bike is so small that I fit easily even with 3 of us and a bunch of stuff too. No worries about damage or theft. The last week was spent at my sister in law's house so I pulled the bike out and when riding every day. Then put in back in for the 2 day drive home. If you will only use the rack once in while then cheap trunk mount will be fine. However the more you use the rack the less time you want to spend each ride loading and unloading.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I use a Saris Bones trunk mounted rack, and I've found it to be quite reliable. It was especially versatile when I traded in my previous car with a spoiler for a hatchback. I just had to adjust where the arms went, and I was good to go.


----------

